# Is this an R25 or an R26 Transmission?



## redbug2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,

I'm in the super long process of bringing an old R27 back to life.

My old transmission was totally rusted so I purchased an older transmission thinking that the inside parts would work on my R27. I never got around to making the switch and recently found a good R27 transmission.

So, I need to get rid of the old one, probably on ebay, but first I want to be sure of its type. Any ideas what it might fit? 



























Regards,

redbug2


----------

